# Which Fantasy type would you be?



## Talysia (Mar 19, 2007)

It's a bit whimsical, but...In terms of fantasy, which stereotype would you be, given the chance? 

I did some checking and didn't find a poll for this, so I thought I'd give it a go. I'll make it multiple choice, too.

I voted for wandering swordsperson and minstrel.


----------



## K. Riehl (Mar 19, 2007)

I voted Mage. I've always wanted to exercise power over inanimate objects and to influence the animate as well....


----------



## Doggyforce (Mar 19, 2007)

where is the monk class??  Its been around since AD+D 1st edition!! P.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm going to have to go for Mage as well.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't just opt for one, or even two, so I've gone for:

Dark, magical dragon! 

Oh, yeah, beware people, I'll be burning and spelling you before you can shout "Woe!"


----------



## Talysia (Mar 20, 2007)

Doggyforce said:


> where is the monk class?? Its been around since AD+D 1st edition!! P.


 

Ah, there's always something I forget when I make polls!  *slaps forehead dramatically*  Sorry, Doggyforce! 

I guess I'd put the "monk" class in with the "Wise old one" in this case - only you could specify "Wise _young_ one", in that case.  Or pair it with another and have a wise young swordsperson, or something like that.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 20, 2007)

Dark Overlord sounds fun. Does it come with a hollowed out volcano base?
Of course I'm smart enough to hire a better standard of henchman and a spin doctor to change my public image


----------



## Ragnar (Mar 20, 2007)

Wandering swordsman - have battle-axe, will travel! Mysterious past (and slowly unfolding destiny) as standard.


----------



## Coolhand (Mar 20, 2007)

Weeeell, I'm torn between wandering swordsman (get to kill bud guys and score with hot fantasy chicks whilst being all angsty and cool) or Dark Overlord (get to kill good guys and score with evil hot fantasy chicks whilst being all rich and powerful.)

So I think I'll be the Wandering Dark Overlord Swordsman, allowing me to kill whoever I want whilst scoring with ALL the babes and being all angsty, cool, rich and powerful.

Gary Stu squared to the power of infinity or what?


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2007)

I voted Swordswoman, that's like an assassin, right?


----------



## Talysia (Mar 20, 2007)

Sure - what type of swordswoman is up to you!  Good, bad, assassin, knight!


----------



## Joel007 (Mar 20, 2007)

Swordsman of course


----------



## Nikitta (Mar 20, 2007)

I want to be a shapeshifting kind of creature, which can transform between dragon and cat at will.

You can't beat that 

What?! No one said that you couldn't make up your own fantasy creature from pre-existing ones!


----------



## sci-fi girl (Mar 20, 2007)

Swordwoman or mage? Both are tempting.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 20, 2007)

For me - an Elf or Wood Sprite.   They are usually found in hidden glades in forests, one of my favourite places to be.

Of course, as an Elf or Wood Sprite, I would be able to use magic.  Mostly to help other elves and the creatures of the forest.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 20, 2007)

Nikitta said:


> I want to be a shapeshifting kind of creature, which can transform between dragon and cat at will.
> 
> You can't beat that
> 
> What?! No one said that you couldn't make up your own fantasy creature from pre-existing ones!


 
That could almost be used in a fantasy novel!


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 21, 2007)

I want to be Dark Overlord - I'm already evil and wear black, so I'm halfway there


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Mar 21, 2007)

An elf - coz I like agility more than strength and dexterity more than toughness and forests more than mountains and tree-cities more than other cities and rapiers and the like more than maces and such.


----------



## YoYo (Mar 25, 2007)

Preferably old wise one (i'm neither old nor that wise but who cares  ), they usually don't get killed that often


----------



## The Ace (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd like to be a mage, being a Dark Lord is a pain, having to come up with those elaborate, flawed schemes to clobber the hero in theory, but actually allow him to escape so that he can defeat you, or the RSI brought on by beheading would-be heroes, you'd never get any serious dark lording done.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 1, 2007)

I was torn between Swordswoman and Dark Overlord.

I went for Swordsman as although being evil and all powerful is cool and all, I just don't see me as the doing nasty things for the hell of it kind of person.

I'm much more selective with my evil deeds and besides, there's nothing stopping me from going from swordsperson to overlord if I'm ambitous enough.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 1, 2007)

Can I be a wandering, unich, wise old mage, who sings and breathes fire in the dark recesses of hades and lords over an army of jesters?

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Talysia (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol!  Why not, Dustinzgirl!  It'd definitely make an interesting read!


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 3, 2007)

The Ace said:


> I'd like to be a mage, being a Dark Lord is a pain, having to come up with those elaborate, flawed schemes to clobber the hero in theory, but actually allow him to escape so that he can defeat you, or the RSI brought on by beheading would-be heroes, you'd never get any serious dark lording done.


 
Which is why I voted for being a Dark _LADY_. We can multi-task _and_ delegate! 

_Daily planner:_
_Morning - send out dark horde to burn and pillage dwellings of innocent wise ones._
_Lunch - meet personal shopper for new Dark Armour (needs to be bigger on hips, current suit pinches)._
_Afternoon - housework, and a little light annihilation before dinner._

I think it would be fun!


----------



## Talysia (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol!  I wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm setting up a Centre for the Training of Dark Lords and Ladies, you may enroll should you wish to?

(There's also avilable; a motivational CD, self-help book, and a rather funky t-shirt with the DarkTrainers, inc. logo in black glitter on a black background. Oh, and a bear with a mini t-shirt...I'm thinking I might nip over to the lounge to open it officially?)


----------



## Connavar (Apr 4, 2007)

I choose a wise old man.  Nothing beats experiance plus if the old wise one is an old warrior


----------



## Mehta (Apr 4, 2007)

hmmmm. i love sneaking around and peaking in people's pockets..where's rogue? i guess i can be a dark sprite overlord...so i can be queen of the sprites and still sneak around in people's pockets!


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 4, 2007)

*type o... double posting.
*


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 4, 2007)

*Anyone who knows me dosent have to think for a second, DRAGON without a doubt.

I wouldnt want to be another humanoid... in any way shape or form.

Witha Dragon you get the extended lifespan, a innate natural affinity to the higher magical arts, sheer power, the gift of flight, a incredible intellect, natural armour.... Gaia I could go on all day!!!!


Heya Rosie hun xxxx
*


----------



## The DeadMan (Apr 5, 2007)

I voted to be a Wandering Swordsman. They get to carry big sharp knives, and they get all the girls!


----------



## JDP (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd like to petition for 'Dire Badger' to be added to these options.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 13, 2007)

Lol - I should've put an "other" category!  Sorry, JDP.


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 13, 2007)

I went for "wise old one" even if it would require fantasy for me to aquire wisdom (age I can manage)
"Dark overlord" is tempting, but sounds a bit strenuous.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 17, 2007)

*Wandering swordsman all the way!*


----------



## Supersith (Apr 27, 2007)

No redwall mice! Well, I guess Dark Overlord, or mage, hm... choices choices choices.


----------



## Seanie (Apr 27, 2007)

I chose dragon mage


----------



## fantasy noob (May 4, 2007)

the great red orc no weopens take the lives of creatures with chez bare hands


----------



## HBP (May 9, 2007)

Well i would have it no other way but to be a magical being. More of an Elv or Wizard. Just the idea of having magic running through my veins is exciting.


----------



## Serin (May 13, 2007)

I will have to say Bard/ Minstrel. As I do write a little poetry at times songs as well.  The thought of wandering through the countryside at my own pace and in my own time would be bliss, absolute bliss.


----------



## Anomander (May 14, 2007)

Can I be a warrior mage (Adept of course, not a scorcerer)?


----------



## Talysia (May 14, 2007)

Of course you can.  The poll is multiple choice, after all.

I think some people have selected three or more options.


----------



## Connavar (May 14, 2007)

The lone hunted wanderer alà Jon Shannow is perfect for me


----------



## nixie (May 14, 2007)

For me it would have to be a pixie


----------



## deathwizard (May 15, 2007)

I'm an extremely good looking warrior/wizard. Maybe if I write about it now, I'll really be that way in my next life.


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (May 15, 2007)

I'd be either a Silver dagger  the oracle or a priestess of lims kragma


----------



## JDP (May 16, 2007)

Continuing from my previous post, I guess Dire Badger could come under '(Or any fantasy creature)' after dragon, so I'll withdraw my petition...

... and start a new one to have 'Winged Avenger' added (yes, that's deliberately obscure).


----------



## AphroditeMSC (May 16, 2007)

I voted for Elf.  Purely on the basis that I could drag Legolas to my tree and have my wicked way with him.

Heyyyy it's my head I'm living in ok!  No room for you lot!


----------



## Sathai (May 16, 2007)

AphroditeMSC said:


> I voted for Elf. Purely on the basis that I could drag Legolas to my tree and have my wicked way with him.


 
 

I voted for mage.


----------



## Timewalker (May 17, 2007)

I voted for mage, but I hadn't noticed in time that it was a multiple-choice poll. 

So, given my druthers... I'd be a wandering, wise young mage who can communicate with cats, teleport instantly, chronicle my own exploits in story and song, and fly through air, outer space, or underwater.

Ambitious, aren't I?


----------



## Mo Zurk (May 22, 2007)

I voted to be wise, though I am still in training..... the hard part would be the fact that one can offer wisdom, but the wise person is not usually the one wielding the choices....


----------



## kafka (May 22, 2007)

I vote Wood Elf with magical powers.  That would be so cool.  Then Galadriel could be my queen.


----------



## hairymunky (May 25, 2007)

Being a bit accident prone, I think that rules Mage out for me, so I picked....

Bard - would probably be the court jester


----------

